# Chronicle Worlds: Legacy Fleet



## ralphkern (Jul 27, 2016)

Hello folks,

In August, my short story, _Akula_, will be appearing in the Chronicle Worlds: Legacy Fleet anthology put together by Samuel Peralta and Nick Webb. For those who have read Nick's Legacy Fleet series, or anyone who likes military SF... pick it up, you won't be disappointed.

Featuring: David Adams, Peter Cawdron, Patrice Fitzgerald, Kat Fieler, Jon Frater, Kev Heritage, Joseph Lewis, J.E Mac, Felix R Savage, Will Swardstrom, Matthew Alan Thyer, Christopher Valin and me.

Edited by: Therin Knite

Can't wait to see it on the virtual shelves!


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 27, 2016)

This thread reminds me - I must get around to reading Erebus sometime.
Good luck with this one


----------



## ratsy (Jul 27, 2016)

I've read the whole Legacy Fleet series folks, and it's great fun. I'm really looking forward to this Ralph.


----------



## Kev Heritage (Jul 28, 2016)

Just read Ralph's story and it's a cracker! Gonna be a fun month for legacy Fleet fans


----------



## ratsy (Jul 28, 2016)

Welcome to the Chrons @Kev Heritage Looking forward to reading your story in the book.


----------



## Kev Heritage (Jul 28, 2016)

ratsy said:


> Welcome to the Chrons @Kev Heritage Looking forward to reading your story in the book.


Thanks!


----------



## ralphkern (Jul 28, 2016)

Hey Kev,

Welcome aboard the other chrons.

Churchill's rock  (Kev's story) was awesome!


----------



## ralphkern (Aug 18, 2016)

This is now out. Sadly, just on Amazon.com at the moment, but hopefully soon it will transfer across to the other market places. Also, a number of other books have been released under the Legacy Fleet Kindle Worlds banner. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KKZ9IC0/?tag=id2100-20


----------

